# 2007 Specialized P. Bikes



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey everyone, does anyone know anything about the 07 p. bikes?

If u know anything than post it up, and if u have any speculations feel free to post them, and if u have any pics DEFINITLY post them.

cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Just redesigned the frame last year, probably just a new paint job for this year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I know one thing, they will be out in october or so


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Specialized Has'nt Released anything on any high end bikes except an 07' SJ


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

they have the 07 enduro pictures out as well.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> Specialized Has'nt Released anything on any high end bikes except an 07' SJ


Yeah specialized does this every year.:madman: I'm curious to see what prices is going to be like. they were kind of crazy for the carbon bikes and wonder if many people purchased them or if it drove the prices down a bit due to lack of sales.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh man, you had me excited. I thought you had pictures or info. Now Im sad.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I bet atleast one of specialized's new bikes uses the new for 2007 Truvativ "vomit green" colored components. I'm also guessing they bring back the dual 26" wheeled P.1, or change the Cr-Mo by atleast changing the grips. Those grips where new two years ago, and Specialized is apparently trying to get rid of them by selling them for $6 a pair instead of 11. Waste of 6 bucks if you ask me . . .

I'm guessing they discountinue the P.2 Cr-Mo.

Oh, I've seen pics of the new Demo 7, and it is frickin' awesome! It's all gold and black now (the demo 7). They discountinued the Demo 9's, stuck with the Demo 8's, and are introducing Demo 7's with single crown forks.


----------



## p0nta (Jul 29, 2006)

I may be the best man in the world? 

*P.3*









*P.2 Cro-mo*


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm diggin em


----------



## p0nta (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, they're lovely. I have a serval other 2007 Specialized also, very cool all of them. I can make a new thread tomorrow or something and post em all. Must go to bed now  Goodnight!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice! But what does the P.1 look like?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wow, P.2 cr-mo comes with a DJ III. probably is going to be $950.00 just watch.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Man, those are awesome. It looks like Specialized just went through a rough patch for 06 and is coming back. I want an 07 P2 Cr-Mo! Really bad! By the time I finally get a bike, that sick thing'll be out. I say it's gonna cost 980 or more. Heres the Specialized P. All Mountain. Does that say rockhopper or what?


----------



## dirtrialstreet (Aug 1, 2006)

looks like the P.3 has lost its Sun MTX rims, its Truvativ Holzfeller crankset, and still doesn't seem to have a replacable dropout which I prefer for doing trials in case the disc mount cracks. Maybe thats just a preview show model without the actual parts on it (I guess so cause the crankset looks like nothing) What I love about it though is that it finally has the XO deraileur. Hopefully its lighter than the 2006!
Please! somebody release the specs of the P.3 if you have em? 
Thanks
Don


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of the '07 P.1?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

The p.2 which is not pictured here.Is going to be a dark blue color with mostly the same parts except the new juicy 3's


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually, I have a picture of MOST of the P.1. It's got both brakes this year! Dual 26's! It's behind the picture of the hardrock.

CHECK IT OUT!










I'm planning on either gettin' this or a P.2 Cr-Mo. Maybe even a P.2 if I'm lucky. I kinda want mechanical brakes, though. I want to learn to service them myself and stuff, and hydros look too hard for now.

Ryan E, wher'd you find a pic of the p.2?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I just saw a picture of the american hardrock Comp for 2007. its like blood red with black decals, pretty much same component spec. really freaking cool for this year, also I got a sneak peak at the 07 rockhoppers and stumpjumpers. the rockhopper and stumpjumpers look the same, the hardrocks are going to be really sick in 2007. I was just going to get a hardrock sport for XC, but now i'm saveing for the Comp, assumeing that Specialized hasnt bumped it up $200.00


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I actually saw an 07 Hardrock sport at my LBS. It retails for $500 just like the old one. I don't get something, though. All the shifters on the hardrock sports and sport disks say SRAM X7. Aren't they X4's? The deraillers say SRAM X4 though. 

I kinda wanted singlespeed, but I think I may just have to spring for the P.2 Cr-Mo. I don't care how gay this sounds (none of you technically know me), it's pretty! 

Seriously, that white kicks the P.1 green in the ass. With steel toed, metal cleated boots. And if I break the derailler, I can convert the bike to singlespeed and whatdayahknow! It's a P.1 with a kickass paintjob!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, that P.1 looks nice, and dirtyharry, if you have the money to buy the P.2 only because it's a different color, why don't you buy the P.1 and get it custom painted for half the extra price?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually not Juicy 3's,Hayes Sole. we got the dealer book today on all of there bikes.I saw our Rep's book last Tuesday.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm gonna wait and see what the 07 prices are before I buy, but I would kind of like to have a multi-speed bike and learn to service a derailler. Since the 07 P.1 doesn't come with a gyro, I'll be getting the same bike with gears if I can spring for a P.2 Cr-Mo. If I get singlespeed, I won't have anything to break, but I won't learn anything about derailler care. 

Yeah, that P.1 green isn't bad, but green just doesn't do it for me. Neither does red or orange, for that matter. 

I wanna see the regular P.2!


----------



## monkeymankw (Apr 25, 2006)

There was a problem withe the x4s shifters, I have an 05 sport and the bike store upgraded to x7 shifters at the first tune up.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

dirttyharry, quit talking about what you are going to buy. 

the bikes are looking sick! but so far, i'm not impressed with what the specs are looking like on those p.bikes. are they EVER going to put a nice fork on those bikes? no one seems to like those forks.... and for the price of a p.3 i'd expect something better then those crappy forks. its a huge turn off from buying one of their bikes. 

what rims is the p.3 running? better not have downgraded...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

monkeymankw said:


> There was a problem withe the x4s shifters, I have an 05 sport and the bike store upgraded to x7 shifters at the first tune up.


The SX4 shifters were crap. They would strip out internally. All of them were replaced under warranty. The 2007 x7 shifters are actually leftover x9 shifters since x9 was changed.


----------



## dirtrialstreet (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got off the phone with specialized and they said that the new 2007 P.3 now has Alex rims and its own Specialized-made crankset which looks like a piece of crap on the picture. hopefully it performs better than it looks! 
Share the complete specs of the P.3, if you have them.
Thanks


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

f*ck those brown seats... seriously...wtf specialized? the cranks on the p.3 look like they are steel? if those are the ones specialized made and they are cro-moly then they are prolly stronger performers. tuff i hope atleast.


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

What kind of seat and grips are they, where does one get ones like em?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm actually really likeing the green P.1 finally looks diferent than the black/sand colors that have been used for the past 4 years. also it looks like the P.1 has gone to a 26 in the back. I might have to pick up a 26" P.1 and get rid of my P.2. only reason why I sold my old P.1 cr-mo was that I didnt like the 24/26 combo for street. park and DJ it ruled though.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I'm actually really likeing the green P.1 finally looks diferent than the black/sand colors that have been used for the past 4 years. also it looks like the P.1 has gone to a 26 in the back. I might have to pick up a 26" P.1 and get rid of my P.2. only reason why I sold my old P.1 cr-mo was that I didnt like the 24/26 combo for street. park and DJ it ruled though.


Ya, they are back to a 26", and they have a front break and they ditched the gyro. Good stuff, I'm saving up for one!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Those are the enduro grips, which totally kick all ass. I think the brown looks good on the P.2 Cr-Mo, but not on the P.3. It also looks good on the P.2, which makes me REALLY envious. I like the color scheme a lot. It looks like they upped the derailler on the P.2 from an X-5 to an X-7 or maybe an X-9. Probably not an X-9. It's after all, specialized, and they make you spend the really big bucks to get the high end stuff.

Here it is: the 2007 P.2.










Well, I'm looking at picture of the 2007 SRAM X-9 rear derailler, and that derailler on the P.2 might actually be an X-9. Either Specialized is feeling bad for it's pretty sorry 06 run (except for the P.1 Cr-Mo) and is bringing back some of the stuff people used to love about the P. bikes, or is just coming up with ways for them to drive the price up.

Here's the 2007 X-9 derailler for your viewing:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> Ya, they are back to a 26", and they have a front break and they ditched the gyro. Good stuff, I'm saving up for one!


yea, they're gonna be sick. but also watch for the 07 STP SS, rumors are going around that its going to be flat black with the white design from 06 on it.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry, DP, I know, but it would seem odd for me to once again disagree with myself in the same post. 

That is probably an all black X-7. Someone else have a look at it. For no apparent reason, I'm giving myself a headache . . .

Todd_freeride, why would you ditch your older P. frame? I know it's kinda dull looking and all, I know, but those frames are nicer. 

Well, it would be awfully hippocrittical for me to challenge your idea after some of my insane ones in the Dirt Jump forum, which I'm trying to stay away from until I get some more experience and stuff, so I can actually say meaningful things there. Man, my good bye post I left there was really retarded. 

Anyway . . .


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Todd_freeride, why would you ditch your older P. frame? I know it's kinda dull looking and all, I know, but those frames are nicer.


I would never fully ditch my P.2 frame. but all the components on it are ready to retire. it would be nice to just start fresh rather than fix up my old P. I mean the "black" Hussefelt cranks are now green due to so much use/exposure to sun. also the wheelset is dieing. I just threw the DOC on the frame so the front end is fine. everything is going on 3 seasons of hard abuse. the P. would stay built up. but would rather be my fun/weekend bike rather than my all the time abuse bike.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i def. don't like the skulls on the bikes. it makes me feel like i'm at ozzfest, which is a horrible thing all in itself. i heard someone say, i think xsl_will, that the x7's are really old x9's because they redid the new x9, but i could be completely wrong. 

i still strongly think that for the p.3 they should put on a better fork!!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Ah, I see. I would have to agree with you then (todd_freeride). 

I can't say the skulls are my favorite either, but that can always be painted over pretty easily. Besides, it's a bike, you're not going to get any embarassing comments from people whose opinions have any meaning to you. 

Let me try and say that again. People at work or at school as well as close friends aren't going to laugh at you because your bike has skulls on it. The jerks who hang out at every skatepark might, and you might get some rolled eyes here and there from people you don't know, but they can go to hell for all you care, right? 

As far as a better fork on the P.3 goes, what can you expect after last year? The P.3 I think was at its overall finest in 2005, with high level Shimano components (Deore XT), the nice 04-05 frame, a Sherman Jumper fork, the Lo-Pro Mag pedals, and truvativ holzfeller crank and stem components. The brakes weren't the best, but when you add in all the great parts you get with it (all for $1400), it was a pretty darn good buy. 06 was lighter with better brakes, but the P. Series overall kinda went downhill. While the 07 P.3 doesn't have a nicer fork, the P.2's sure do. The 2004 P.3 had a Dirt Jumper 2 I believe, and before that the P. Series had cross country forks.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

an easy way to get rid of them, just put stickers over them. like when I pick one up, I'll just put fat tire farm logos all over the skulls.or another possibility is to order the "touch up paint" order a couple of em and paint over the skulls. they would still be there, but wouldent stand out as much. 

you do have the P.'s right. one thing though, it looks like the P.1 and P.2cromo are getting dirtjumper III or IV's on them. probably would be better than the dirtjam forks. 2005 was definatly the best year for the P.s because you could still get the P.1 A1, you could get the P.1 cr-mo, you could get the aluminum P.2 and the P.3 was cheap and had amazing components. 2003 had the best prices, and 2004-2003 bikes were kinda the same thing.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

Dirtyharry - yes, i'm not worried about anyone making fun of me... i just hate spending money on something that doesn't look appealing to me. if i'm going to drop all my money on somthing and i only kind of like the looks then that kind of sucks. i never said "i don't want to be teased" lol people can make fun of my bike all they want... i just don't wanna drop money on a bike that looks like it came from some bald guy at ozzfest who was listening to some crappy music and wears a leather best around all day. 

Todd_freerider - i agree.. if i were to pick up a P. bike then i'd prolly just take a HUGE adio sticker and throw it over the thing. those stickers they give you with your shoes are huge, so it'd cover about 2/3 of the skulls. the rest would just be other random crap. but i don't plan on getting one... unless i can get my local lbs to hook me up with a mad deal on one.

does anyone know if there is going to be a P.Street this year? i'd be nice if they came out with a dec. p.street that wasn't low quailty.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Go with a Rise With The Fallen sticker. THEY'RE AWESOME!










Fallen is a footwear company. They make some of the best in the skate world of today.

I'd like to see a P. Street too. That would really complete the lineup. By losing the 24/26 and gyro setup of the 06 P.1, they're losing the BMXish touch that the 06 P.1 left in the lineup. By adding a P. Street, they'd have everything, from your bombproof do-everything except trials stunt bike (BMX, DJ, Urban, the works) to your go everywhere to do anything multi-speed tough-as-nails aluminum framed bike, to your all mountain beast machine.

Now is that a lineup or what!


----------



## Specialeded (Mar 21, 2006)

P all mountain bike looked fairly sick, they are using a different frame that looks a little more hardrock/rockhopperish that measures 15 17 and 19 IIRC. All mountain 4 fork and the same Juicy 3's as the rest. Looks like a decent bike, but the red is no where as cool as the matte black finish on the old p.2's.


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

what was wrong with the 2006 p.3. The fork was'nt a tihs dirt jam. It is like the dirt jumper 2. removable upper crown, external rebound which the dirt jumper 3 doesnt have just had different lowers so it can run pegs. isn't that smooth but it no tihs piece.


----------



## 907hucker (Jun 26, 2006)

my 06 p3 run the dj urban forks which i cant find ne reviews for ....i dont know why.


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

The dj urban which is stock on the 2006 p.3 was a collaboration between specialized and marzocchi. waste of time because every just thinks its a dirt jam. Its the same as a dirt jumper 2 but with different dropout so it can run pegs and 110mm of travel. Because it was only made for the 2006 p.3 there are no reviews on it.

2006 p.3 are super sexy. immh


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with the DJ Urban. That's actually a pretty cool sounding fork, 'cause of the ability to run pegs and all. Since it's really a DJ2, for sure it's a pretty solid fork. You can tell it's not a Dirt Jam. I don't know what they're called, but the part that attaches to the crown and connects the two-prongs of the fork to the bike, whatever that's called is solider on the Dirt Jumpers and matches the one on the DJ Urban. I think the 2006 P.3's are a little on the ugly side. I don't like bronze much, so that might just be me.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

i know this is some dead thread revival

but next week i'm picking up a p.2 cromo frame. it's gonna be sick. it has the paintjobs of the 07 with the skulls but it's the colour of the 06 clay.


----------



## Evanr13 (Jul 19, 2007)

I got the p2. cr-mo


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Evanr13 said:


> I got the p2. cr-mo


Sick...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

holy thread revival batman!


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

A friend has the P2 Cromo and its a real nice bike. Deity bars, stem and seat, Atomlab Pimplites, Aircorps, King, X0.


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)

Pick up my P2 on friday and been riding it everyday since. I love this bike.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Nice! But what does the P.1 look like?


Here's me on my P-1 Cro-mo...


----------



## OrangeMaple (Jul 21, 2007)

woah, awesome gap!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> holy thread revival batman!


qfe


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

The new 2008 P2 Cromo in orange with the white grips, seat, and MarzDJ is sweet looking.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Feeble Grinds*

Hi everyone long time rider but since getting married its slowed down a lot sold a few bikes and one got knicked insurance wont pay out full value on my old marin so need a new ride like the look of the 08 p.1 but wanted to know if its possible and safe to put a peg on the right rear for a few feeble grinds, i know it may cause damage if i ride real hard but should t be okay or is this a real bad idea, thanks


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

spzero said:


> Hi everyone long time rider but since getting married its slowed down a lot sold a few bikes and one got knicked insurance wont pay out full value on my old marin so need a new ride like the look of the 08 p.1 but wanted to know if its possible and safe to put a peg on the right rear for a few feeble grinds, i know it may cause damage if i ride real hard but should t be okay or is this a real bad idea, thanks


I think it should be fine. I mean, it isn't aluminum or anything and it's a pretty solid bike, so I'd say go for it!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You'd have to tread lightly. Ten mil axles are pretty easy to bend because the peg is additional leverage.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*New Bike,*

Well just purchased my 08 p.1 and upgraded the disc's to Hope mono m4's front and rear, cost £650 all in so not a bad deal i dont think will post pics etc once it arrives should be today or tommorow depends how slow the mechanic is fitting the new brakes...


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

spzero said:


> Well just purchased my 08 p.1 and upgraded the disc's to Hope mono m4's front and rear, cost £650 all in so not a bad deal i dont think will post pics etc once it arrives should be today or tommorow depends how slow the mechanic is fitting the new brakes...


definitely post it, i purchased an 2008 P1 as well, fully stock for 650.00 US dollars....

Should arrive tomorrow, all STOCK... it's going to be my do it all bike!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn the us of a get stuff so cheep.. virtually half price of gud ol england


----------

